# A Worthy bandsaw blade



## TomFran

Thanks for your review here Gary. I am definitely going to get one with the money I saved making my book stand!


----------



## Sawdust2

I've been using Timberline and am not really satisfied.

From your picture it looks like you are not using a fence that is as high as the wood. Others have told me that having a tall fence would improve resawing.


----------



## GaryK

Sawdust2 - That's actually a stock picture from their website.

Having a fence as tall as the wood would only work if you have adjusted the fence for drift.
I do do that when I am making precision cuts.

Sometimes I am just resawing some 8/4 stock to 4/4 stock and I don't want to put a tall fence on. What I do is clamp a piece of wood on the table at the width of cut then use a featherboard to keep the bottom of the board against it. Then I just draw a line on the top of the board and just follow the line.

It's suprisingly quick and accurate.


----------



## Sawdust2

Must be practice. 
I've done the David Marks thing about adjusting for drift but that changes with each blade.
On free hand resawing I do alright for about 5 feet and then there will be a small bump. Usually only a problem for the small side if I'm trying to resaw 5/4 to make 1/2 boards.


----------



## Chipncut

You beat me to the punch on this one Gary.

I recently purchased one, & tried it on a 9'' thick piece of Maple.

It cut like a charm, with my fence set straight. not a bit of drift.

I think a lot has to do with my saw.

I really haven't had one of these blades long enough to say how long it'll last,

but by the looks of it, I think it'll last a long time.

I'll be buying more of these.


----------



## TomFran

Gary,

What size blade would you use for most of your work with the bandsaw? Do you usually keep the same blade on yours to do everything?


----------



## rikkor

Thanks Gary. Resawing is all I do on my big bandsaw. I believe I'll be ordering one of these bad-boys, soon.


----------



## Chipncut

When I tried my Wood Slicer blade, I took this picture.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*A nice clean cut.*


----------



## GaryK

Tom - I usually get 3/4" for a stiffer blade, but I have also used the 1/2 with equal success. I would recommend the 1/2" first because you can do more with it other than resaw. Tighter circles and curves.

I usually only change blades when I have to. I would much rather be cutting things.


----------



## Karson

I had one years ago. The cut was fantastic on all of the practice cuts. But when i went to do the real cuts the blade seemed to be dull and wouldn't cut.

I was unhappy.


----------



## boboswin

I've been jonesing for a luaguna resaw blade since I saw the cut they got at a local woodshow.
This does not look too shabby either and it seems the price is much better.

Gary, where did you find the listing for a 3/4" blade?
I must have missed it when I looked at the site.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## GaryK

Bob - Here is tha main page showing all the options.

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=295


----------



## Grumpy

Great tips there Gary. I use a similar blade. The larger teeth make all the difference.


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Gary;

I too was using a timber line and wasn't overly impressed with it.

Actually I didn't see any difference from the jet blades I bough with my saw.

Lee


----------



## GaryK

Hey Lee,

This isn't the Timber line it's the Wood Slicer from Highland.

Maybe you meant the Wood Slicer though.


----------



## JohnGray

Thanks for the information. Great post!


----------



## tenontim

Gary, I've been using the Woodslicer blades also and I'm impressed. I only use a 3/8" blade for resawing. I tried a 3/4" blade when I first bought my saw. I think that 3/4" blade puts too much stress on your saw, and you've added the riser block, which may be even worse.
Keep an eye on alignment and your upper wheel shaft bracket.


----------



## MarkE

I have never been able to successfully use a 3/4" blade on my 14" Reliant with a riser block. It just doesn't seem like the saw can apply sufficient tension to the blade.

The 1/2" WoodSlicer blade works great. Better than any other blade I have used for re-sawing.


----------



## boboswin

After hearing the merits of Highlanders Woodslicer Blade for many years I took the plunge about 2 months ago. 
They sat on the back of my 18" while I smashed away with a 1" bimetal to do some milling. 
Yesterday I went to run a few pieces of 6/4 cherry and the saw would not address the line. 
After 3 hours of adjusting my saw I relented and put the wooodslicer in place.
*
B i n g o !*

I'm converted now!

Rght down the line first time and almost ready for 180 grit.

Thanks Gary.

Bob


----------



## woodup

I finally got a woodslicer blade for my grizzly GO513x. It is great! What a big difference! I read that it cuts like butter and with a straight line. It's all true!


----------

